# how to pump oil through engine for startup?



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

what do i need to pump the oil through the block for first start? and the rotation is counterclockwise correct?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I use an old distributor shaft with the gear removed. Use a heavy duty 1/2" drill until you see oil come up through the rockers and you've got pressure at the gauge. 

Yes.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Alky, i have the old points dist. i can remove the gear off of....was hoping i did'nt need a special tool. Just trying to get my bench set up for motor drop saturday and make sure i have everything ready....yeah right....lol...:cheers hoping for vid of it running on Sunday


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When my motor was primed while on the stand, we used the drill method in reverse.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> I use an old distributor shaft with the gear removed. Use a heavy duty 1/2" drill until you see oil come up through the rockers and you've got pressure at the gauge.


Definitely use a heavy duty drill, I smoked a standard 3/8" drill priming a big block Chevy a few years ago :lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

JUST DON"T USE an impact gun!!!!!!!!!!! You'll spreat the slot on the pump drive if you do....I found that out in 1977. E


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

You local chain auto parts store will lend you the correct tool to use. Kragen, O'Reilly's, etc.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> thanks Alky, i have the old points dist. i can remove the gear off of....was hoping i did'nt need a special tool. Just trying to get my bench set up for motor drop saturday and make sure i have everything ready....yeah right....lol...:cheers hoping for vid of it running on Sunday


That'll work. As you're priming it you might also need to pull the engine through a rotation or two with a wrench in order to be able to get oil up through all 16 pushrods.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks guys.....wish me luck....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It really would be easier to go get the correct tool. You'll need to destroy the stock dizzy to get a shaft for the drill to grab.


----------

